# Married to a SA Citizen - Spouse Visa? Permanent Residency?



## tlupke (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am a New Zealand citizen and have been married to my South African husband for almost 7 years. We also have two children together, aged 4 and 6 years and live in New Zealand.

We are considering our options of going to live in South Africa. I am hoping someone can please advise what the best visa/permit is for me to apply for? It all seems very confusing with different Spouse Visas and Permanent Residency Permits etc. 

From what I can read on the official website is that I would not qualify for Permanent Residency because I do not have a the 'in need' skills or qualifications. Is this correct, or are there different requirements for a Spouse of a SA Citizen?

I really just want to go down the easiest road with this - I have read all kinds of things about not being able to work in SA until I have applied for a Work Endorsement? I'm sure that will make it more difficult in finding a job given that an employer would not be too keen to have to go through that long drawn out process.

I'm hoping that since we have been married for over 5yrs that I can just go straight to applying for Permanent Residency without having any work restrictions.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------

